# Mexican Primera 17-19 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Tecos v San Luis

18/10/2008 02:00 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.80 All Bets (13) 
Cruz Azul v Morelia

18/10/2008 23:00 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.30 All Bets (13) 
Monterrey v Tigres

18/10/2008 23:00 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.80 All Bets (13) 
CD Guadalajara v Atlante

19/10/2008 01:00 BST
  1.95 3.25 3.40 All Bets (13) 
Indios v CF America

19/10/2008 01:00 BST
  2.60 3.25 2.375 All Bets (13) 
Necaxa v Atlas

19/10/2008 03:00 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.80 All Bets (13)


----------

